# what do peoples dogs look like



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

hi all 

i have been talking to a lot of people lately, and i was wondering what peoples dogs look like so thought i would start a thread for people to post pics of the doggies  

ill start heres dexter my bullmastiff hes 1 year 7 onths old


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Dexter is gorgeous.

Here are my two,

Nicky, a 7yo Lurcher


and Tig a 14yo GSP


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

awww tey are both gorgeous  14yo still looks good would never have said he was 14 

ps how did you get your pictures big?


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Aww, Dexter is gorgeous 

This is my Dexter, a three year old working-lines Border Collie:










And Skipper, a 14 month old Parson Russell Terrier:


----------



## Bedhead (Feb 10, 2014)

This is Lucky, my seventeen week old Border Terrier. I love seeing everyone's dogs.


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

Rusty pup-
2.5yo Springer Spaniel 









Shae-
14month old English Shepherd


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

dexter12 said:


> awww tey are both gorgeous  14yo still looks good would never have said he was 14
> 
> ps how did you get your pictures big?


Yeah, he does well for his age. Still a lively boy. 
I use photobucket .


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

This is Jasper, an 18 month old Springer x Border Collie.



This is Taz, he's a 15 year old patterdale x lakeland terrier.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Any excuse to post my favourite pic of Poppy 










I love seeing other people's dogs too, I start to compile a list for dognapping . They're all lovely but Skip is at the top of my list at the moment 'cos I love a hairy dog .


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

This is Daisy, 11-month-old cocker spaniel


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

I love seeing people dogs they are all so cute  

And I like seeing what people call their dogs 

Hopefully more people will join in


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Shadow & Noushka look like this >



Luna looking a bit similar lol



Inca looks like this >



& my boy Merlin looks like this


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

An old photo but they haven't changed much. These are my 3.

(L-R)
Jack 8 year old GSD/Staffie/Lab/Collie mix, 9 in a few weeks. 
Louie 3 year old Springer x Lab, 4 in a couple of months.
Pen 2 year old Springer x Lab.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Amber on the left 9 year old Golden Retriever and Teddy 6 months old cockapoo


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

DirtyGertie said:


> I love seeing other people's dogs too, I start to compile a list for dognapping . They're all lovely but Skip is at the top of my list at the moment 'cos I love a hairy dog .


No dognapping required... He's free to good home at the minute. Fox-sh*t-ridden little git


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

Looking shirty as usual in photos but here's my lad on his daily ramble.


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

This is my girl Teddy.








She's an 18 month english cocker spaniel


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

This is Bess at her happiest. Dirty!!



And tearing around!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

You have good taste in names 

Here is my 4 year old Lab, Dexter:



And with Lucky, our 13 yr old Lab:


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

This is Honey-Bee she is an 18 week old Cavalier x Bichon


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Bizkit



Pippi JRT



Shannow



All together


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

This is Gelert, he's a German shepherd cross aged three, almost four


and this is Gracie the GSD who is six years old


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

loving everyones pictures everyones dogs are so nice  

3 dexters so far


----------



## jackapoo (Jul 13, 2013)

This is Poppy, jack russell x poodle. otherwise known as Nelly nutcase


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Bobby 4yr old west highland terrier :thumbup:


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

new westie owner said:


> Bobby 4yr old west highland terrier :thumbup:


omg he is a beaut i used to have a westie was the first dog i ever had and grew up with him was my best friend as a kid


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

*The Zaz.*



*The Oz*


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

dexter12 said:


> omg he is a beaut i used to have a westie was the first dog i ever had and grew up with him was my best friend as a kid


Hes my first westie  but great little characters


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Holly, 5 year old working lines Border Collie


Ted, 11 month old Shih Tzu


Together


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

This is Holly, my little old lady of 17 1/2 years old


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Everyone has lovely dogs 

Here is Nooka my 11 month old rescue mongrel










And this is Muffin, my 15 & 1/2 year old border collie x sussex spaniel










And this is them together at the beach


----------



## Jp kp (Mar 14, 2013)

Harry. 16 month gsp x lab.....


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Apollo my 2yr old Border Collie x German Shepherd


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Io - my 9 month old Rottweiler X


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2014)

This is my boy all groomed and looking gorgeous though I'd like a bit more weight on him.


----------



## Bryxy (Jun 6, 2013)

This is Roxy, she's 6 years old, German Shepherd x Jack Russell.


----------



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

Ollie, my 6 1/2 year old Bichon.


----------



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

danielled said:


> This is my boy all groomed and looking gorgeous though I'd like a bit more weight on him.


I misread that at first and thought you said you'd like a bit more weight _off_ him, and I was like whaaaaaaaat? He's lovely.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

thought i would post pictures up of my brothers DDB 3 Years old Bruce and my mum and dads rottie 10 years old Gus


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]

This is Shadow, my 6 month old black lab girly.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2014)

Frollie said:


> I misread that at first and thought you said you'd like a bit more weight _off_ him, and I was like whaaaaaaaat? He's lovely.


He just seems too thin for a westie to me. Though somebody just told me on our walk he can't be a westie because his fur is too short, thats because he's just been groomed.


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

metaldog said:


> Pippi JRT


She looks like she had ATTITUDE! Gorgeous!


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

Bonzo, 8.5 year old Whippet x Bedlington










Quinn, approx 5ish year old Lurcher (we don't know what he's made of as he was a rescue)



















Playtime


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

My boys

Chance 4yo american bulldog









Harvey 3yo staffy


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

This is Tess my nearly 8month old Jack Russell. 
Its lovely to finally put a name to the dogs I've been reading about


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

This is Alfie, a Japanese Chin x Chihuahua








This is Tia, affectionately known as Teabag, same crossbreed.








This is Tia, with Harvey Bunn. Yep always have to make sure he's got clean lugs. Poor Alfie gets the same treatment too.








Alfie and Tia together. Doesn't matter how many beds they have she always had to be in the same one as Alfie.








I don't have any recent ones of them as I'm terrible for remembering that I actually DO have a camera


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Rudi (left as you look at pic) 18 month old Rhodesian Ridgeback and Kilo (right) 3 1/2 year old RR.


----------



## Kchip (Jan 2, 2014)

Dogless said:


> Rudi (left as you look at pic) 18 month old Rhodesian Ridgeback and Kilo (right) 3 1/2 year old RR.


Gorgeous. I don't recall ever seeing a Ridgeback prior to joining this forum and seeing your two. I actively seek them out now, I just love them :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Buster a cairn cross


----------



## Kchip (Jan 2, 2014)

Gracie the labrador pup (and my Grandads feet lol)!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

What a stunning beautiful pack of dogs we have.

These are mine








My GSP 8 tommorow







My Dalmatian 10 (a rescue)
As my kids assure me these dogs are the closest I will get to grand children
These are mine too...







Anya my son's 2 year old GSD







Lila my daughter's 2 year old RR x GSP (a rescue)







Wallace, also my son's, GSD x Lab, we think about 13 (a rescue).


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Danny on the left, 4 years old, Freddie on the right, 8 years old.









Bradley, almost 2 years old.


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

northnsouth said:


> As my kids assure me these dogs are the closest I will get to grand children
> these are mine too...


I tell my mum this all the time


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Flynn, 7 year old German Wirehaired Pointer x Slovakian Rough Haired Pointer:


Jessie, 8 year old rescue Border Collie:


Jed, 8 year old Border Collie (no relation to Jessie):


----------



## Jp kp (Mar 14, 2013)

Im loving everyones dogs so far, top thread!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Left to right, Rhuna, Indie, Zasa and Tau.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Definitely the best idea I've had today lol  glad everyone is enjoying it and joining in  

Gorgeous dogs


----------



## Dobermutt (Jan 22, 2014)

This is Harley - he's a Doberman/Labrador cross & he's a year old on the 1st April!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Our Briard Dillon
playing on the computer







checking the plants







who says I've got a big mouth







playing with Daddy


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

This is Lucky my JRT who will be 4 tomorrow


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I like being able to put a username to the dog 

This is Betsy our five month old Springer


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Thai, my 4 year old American Bulldog X Boarder Collie.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Here are my three:

Tyton: nearly 4


Beau (black) and Kahn (Landseer) 13 months


and all three together


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Millie, Miniature Schnauzer 2yrs 1mth


----------



## boxermadsam (Nov 30, 2011)

Naz and Ozzy in their favourite spot. Sadly Naz is no longer with us but I couldn't leave him out.



This is Ozzy in his harness aged 7



and his Lordship again, snoozing after a run on the beach on his holidays


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

This is Indie. 2 1/2 year old English Cocker



and her more usual state..


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

This is my 7 1/2 year old lab Sandy.



My boy Simba, who is 5 next month. Sandy is his mom.



My little 2 1/2 year old chihuahua Sidney.



My mini daxie Skye who is 5 1/2.


----------



## Hazy81 (Dec 11, 2013)

Great thread! 
Here's Mya, my Australian Shepherd.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2014)

Tyton said:


> Here are my three:
> 
> Tyton: nearly 4
> 
> ...


They are newfoundlands aren't they. Gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

So many beautiful dogs :001_wub:.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

From left to right

Flint approx 8 year old mongrel
Bodhi approx 18 month old mongrel
Craven approx 5 year old Cross between an English and a welsh Foxhound


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

My Boxer , Zab:
Nearly 16months old










And Labrador, Mylo:
8years old


----------



## braemarblue (Apr 20, 2011)

Deacon.

3 year old Kerry Blue


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Skye and Flyte, a few of you will know them.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hazy81 said:


> Great thread!
> Here's Mya, my Australian Shepherd.
> 
> View attachment 136041


Yum yum, beautiful breed!


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

This is lester. He is just coming up to 17 months. Not got any decent pictures of him recently as he has been stuck in the house post op but i like this picture he is about 8-9 months on it








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Teagan, 12.5 year old, black tri smooth coat Border Collie


Skye, 8 year old, blue & white Border Collie


Star, nearly 4 year old (3 April), lilac & white Border Collie (Skye's daughter)


----------



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

I just want to steal everyone's dogs!


----------



## Kirstyrebe (Jan 20, 2014)

Ronnie my English bulldog 20 weeks


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Willow - 2yr old - Rescue shar-pei


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Here are my lot!

Quinny - 6 year old border collie


Xia - 3 year old border collie


Baggio - 13.5 year old bergamasco (after we shaved off his maps)


Gabby - 13.5 year old bergamasco (after we shaved off her maps)


Calli - 10 year old bergamasco (full coated0


Tarot - 18 month old bergamasco (maps just starting)


And you'll also hear me talk about these, owned by my nieces and as at home at our house as they are at theirs:

Evie - 11year old border collie


Leon - 3 year old border collie


Gracee - 2 year old border collie


----------



## loopylori (Feb 10, 2014)

Titan and Angel showing each other what a fine set of teeth they both have.


----------



## DL1996 (Oct 28, 2013)

These are my 4 best girls 



L - R: Lola, Angel, Sasha & Nina x

Sasha: 7 years old 

Angel: 6 years old


Lola: 5 years old


Nina: 11 months old


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

The one on the left is Ziggy, Border Collie x Jack Russell. She's about 12, a rescue so not entirely sure. I've had her 10 years.

Kite's on the right, 4 year old Welsh Sheepdog. Got as a puppy.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

danielled said:


> They are newfoundlands aren't they. Gorgeous dogs.


They are indeed! And thankyou


----------



## Kirstyrebe (Jan 20, 2014)

DL1996 said:


> These are my 4 best girls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so jealous you have four of them, they are gorgeous!


----------



## DL1996 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you Kirstyrebe, they are my world  They are no trouble at all xx


----------



## dogkrazy (Aug 5, 2013)

Here's some pics of my lot :001_wub:

Amber, age 3, Bernese Mountain Dog



Cody, age 8 months, Bernese Mountain Dog



Holly, age 17 months, Cavalier X Papillon



Wilson, age 1, Cavalier King Charles Spaniel



And, although he's only kind of mine and only for six months - my foster puppy Louis, 9 week old Labrador


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2014)

Tyton said:


> They are indeed! And thankyou


I love newfies.


----------



## Kirstyrebe (Jan 20, 2014)

DL1996 said:


> Thank you Kirstyrebe, they are my world  They are no trouble at all xx


Your welcome! Maybe when Ronnie's older il get another until then I'm getting ready for his teens haha


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ruby a 4year old dechsline bred german shepherd.


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow we have a good looking lot don't we?!


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

my 2 ben the lab,lottie the mongy.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> And you'll also hear me talk about these, owned by my nieces and as at home at our house as they are at theirs:
> 
> Evie - 11year old border collie
> 
> ...


I am not the only one claiming extended canine family as their own then..
I like knowing mine have some where else other than home to be happy.


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

dogkrazy said:


> Here's some pics of my lot :001_wub:
> 
> Amber, age 3, Bernese Mountain Dog
> 
> ...


See I've learnt someting new today I've always assumed the four pics in your sig were two dogs just puppy and adult pics not four dogs lol. But i can see now, and their all beautiful


----------



## murphy21 (Dec 26, 2010)

Love seeing all the dogs!

This is my murphy  4 next month, old English x German shepherd 


And Bruno  2 and a half, bracco Italiano


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

murphy21 said:


> And Bruno  2 and a half, bracco Italiano


:001_wub: Love Bruno, He's so handsome !


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Lovely thread


----------



## Kchip (Jan 2, 2014)

Kirstyrebe said:


> Ronnie my English bulldog 20 weeks


I love him! What a sweetie :thumbup:


----------



## Kchip (Jan 2, 2014)

dexter12 said:


> hi all
> 
> i have been talking to a lot of people lately, and i was wondering what peoples dogs look like so thought i would start a thread for people to post pics of the doggies
> 
> ill start heres dexter my bullmastiff hes 1 year 7 onths old


May I just say, what a great thread you have started, and what a lovely bunch of dogs we all have. Would love for them all to meet up in a giant petforums doggy playtime!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I've got the liking bug. Love seeing everyone's gorgeous dogs :001_tt1:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Kchip said:


> May I just say, what a great thread you have started, and what a lovely bunch of dogs we all have. Would love for them all to meet up in a giant petforums doggy playtime!


Oh god! Could you imagine that?! Lol.

"yeah, um, you know how I'm always telling people on PF that my pet hate is rude dogs?... Please ignore my scruffy muppet as he tries to leapfrog your dog."


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Daisy would be a total menace at a PF meet, she'd be bothering everyone :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Kchip said:


> May I just say, what a great thread you have started, and what a lovely bunch of dogs we all have. Would love for them all to meet up in a giant petforums doggy playtime!


That would be total mayhem


----------



## Kchip (Jan 2, 2014)

Nicky10 said:


> That would be total mayhem


It would be brilliant! But yes, mayhem too!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Kchip said:


> It would be brilliant! But yes, mayhem too!


Nooka just wouldn't know who to play with! Chase is her favourite game so she'd be spoilt for choice with hundreds of dogs running round madly!

It would knacker them all out though


----------



## murphy21 (Dec 26, 2010)

Labrador Laura said:


> :001_wub: Love Bruno, He's so handsome !


Thanks  he knows it aswell!!!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

This is my lovely 18 month old pug Chip sorry not very good photos

















I Love all the pictures of so many beautifull and handsome fur buddys


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Firstly, I 'Like' everyone's pictures. :thumbup:
What a gorgeous bunch of dogs we have. :thumbup:

Bella...black lab princess...approx 2 yrs



Freddie...Chocolate lab bear...6.5 yrs



Frank...baby chocolate lab bear...nearly 6 yrs



Freddie and Frank are half brothers. They have the same dad.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

northnsouth said:


> I am not the only one claiming extended canine family as their own then..
> I like knowing mine have some where else other than home to be happy.


It's great, isn't it? I always think that the dogs must wonder why sometimes we choose to all live in one house, then sometimes we split up and live in three seperate houses 

Evie in particular views this as much her home as she does her home with my niece, because until she was about 7 she lived with us full time (long story but brief version is my sister didn't want a dog around the house :yikes: so Evie lived with us and my niece spent evenings, weekends and holidays with us and Evie) Now she has her own place and Evie lives with her and Xia's liter brother, Leon - but comes back very regularly .


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Inca










Jess










Maisie


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow, they are all stunning pictures and so many different breeds


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Varied bunch aren't we...?

Lovely seeing pictures of the dogs we don't always see very much of...

And here's my bugger-lugs...

Jaxon, 4 years old, black Labrador...


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh you'll also hear about this lot too.

Benjie 10/11 year old GSD mix. (Before he had cancer and had half his jaw removed and gained lots of weight) He's my OH's family dog.










Sadie - 12 year old Border Collie x JRT. She's my parent's neighbours dog but we class her as part owner - thats why I'll say her "other owners" rather than her owners :lol:










Missy Shih Tzu (yes that is her full name  when she's here anyway) 3 year old Shih Tzu. We board her when her owners are on holiday. She lives with Sadie.










And Ludi Dude, 4 year old (I think) Chinese Crested. He's my In laws dog and lives with Benjie.










And you may hear a bit about this little lady - Poppy who is an 11 week old Cocker x Poodle that our friends have just gotten.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

What a fab thread - if anyone needs a dog sitter I'll take them all! Gorgeous 

Mylo my special rescue boy - collie x terrier aged approx 3 years old
Betty my sisters Frenchie aged 13 months


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

I have Ringo and Austin:










And Rosie:


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Astro - 2 year old Alaskan Malamute


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

This is my gorgeous Indy - the most laid springer spaniel in the world He's now 10 years old and has been with us since he was 5 years old.

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/IMG_05401_zps9f55c37a.jpg.html]

This is our beautiful Ellie who we sadly lost on Christmas Day last year:crying:
She was a rescue dog who we had when she was 3 and a half yrs old and was 10 when she died.

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/IMG_05421_zps115199c5.jpg.html]

This is Misty, our new addition We opened our hearts to another rescue dog 5 weeks ago and Misty has filled an huge gap in our lives. She is 9 and a half years old going on 9 months I'm quite sure our Ellie sent her to us as there are so many little things that are alike. She came from a lovely rescue called CAESSR - Cocker And English Springer Spaniel Rescue - Cocker And English Springer Spaniel Rescue

Thankyou Ellie, run free at the bridge xxx

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/2014-02-21_145503_zps31d2dfbc.jpg.html]


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

A camera picture from todays walk with Kes, 2 year old mongrel


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

Scamper on a frosty morning earlier this year, he is 12 now but doing great


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

this is Angus earlier today - 4 next month


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

If we are including extended family I will post these two who live with my DD & family then 

Maddi



Maple


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Our Bob, 5 year old Rottie mix 

















Gypsy, 3 or 4 year old small/medium sized Bitsa- she's not a fan of having her photo taken!

















Rogue, 2 year old Carpathian Shepherd mix


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Henry, our 1 1/2 year old English Setter.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

This is Zelda our 2 year old cocker spaniel x poodle



This is Lumpkin our 8 week old bundle of trouble Newfoundland


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

We have.....

Lyssa, 6 year old mongrel:










Fitz, a whippet, who will be 3 years old in June:



















Wybie, another whippet (and Fitz's half brother), who is just short of 18 months old:



















And finally Zem, yet another whippet (half brother to Wybie, nephew to Fitz), who is 5 months old:










I also often mention Arnie who was our old rescue boy that we lost, aged 14, last November:


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

Here's Bear:


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

And here's Lyra:


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I've never posted on the Dog section before but I thought I'd share my dog, Molly. She is a 16 year old Shih Tzu, she was severely in-bred and we rescued her all those years ago (she was 6 weeks when we got her ) She wasn't supposed to live past 5 years old and the vet said she would be very snappy but she's the most laid back caring little dog  16 years and still going strong!


----------



## Dianne58 (Feb 22, 2014)

Here are my two girls Phoebe and Mia


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

Dianne58 said:


> Here are my two girls Phoebe and Mia


Oooh scrumptious! I am so broody for a cocker to join our gang......


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok, so I may have a PF favourite.....or three.
WSD......Lyssa. :001_tt1:
And.....
Of cause Jaxon...Just gorgeous and scrumptious. :001_tt1:


----------



## Beaglemummy (Jan 21, 2014)

Hunter , my 7 month old beagle baby


----------



## Beaglemummy (Jan 21, 2014)

Hollie my 18 month old jack russell


----------



## Diamond Raven (Jan 28, 2014)

I've got a split faced Border Collie, who I've named Half and Half. She very much enjoys Agility!

*



*


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

This is Rio my ten year old Jack Russell terrier X


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

This is Tango, Miniature Wirehaired Dachshund, age 10.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Like a 4 year old ginger mongrel! Also called Dexter


----------



## R66bby (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's Eric. Only 6 weeks old. So I don't get my hands on him until the end of April.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2014)

This is my boy Chaos. He is a 3 1/2 year old Rottweiler/shepherd Cross


This is Shadow. He is 4 years old Border Collie from working lines.


And this is Angel. She is 2 1/2 years old Labrador/collie with possibly some staffy in her too.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I want to like these all, I shall be here a while however, all such beautiful pictures and cannot get over how many new additions there have been since I was last on here!!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Shelby Beagle, 6yrs in April


Enzo Pointer , 4yrs in May 


[URL=http://s940.photobucket.com/user/leilahfun/media/P1110045_zpsd6663a3d.jpg.html]








[/URL]


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Your girls are beautiful :001_wub:
We have a blue roan cocker that we adopted 5 weeks ago she is beautiful too:001_wub:

i should have posted this to Dianne 98
sorry Dianne 58 not 98 i'm a bit slow in the head today


----------



## Leannie1977 (Aug 23, 2012)

This is Chloe, 2 year old (today!) and Baxter, 19 month, German Wirehaired Pointers.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

so glad everyone is joining in and enjoying this thread  

as said before what a bunch of gorgeous dogs we all have  

hadnt been on over the weekend so had 6 pages of pics to go through :001_tt1: loved it  

as for the group walk, dexter looses all control over himself when hes in play mode! so anyone up for being knocked over by a big idiot running wild then let me know lol


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

R66bby said:


> Here's Eric. Only 6 weeks old. So I don't get my hands on him until the end of April.


Omg he's so cute I just want to eat him up :drool: :001_tt1:

I bet you are counting down the hours till you can bring him home


----------

